# Woodsmith back issue



## Nimitz (Nov 2, 2008)

Anybody have or know where I can find issue #26, Vol 5? It has the antique wall mirror on the cover. However, what I'm interested in is the curio cabinet plans included in this issue. I bulit this cabinet a while agao and now the china hutch & buffet I'm building will be located right next to it and I want to use the same trim styles as I did for the curio cabinet ... thanks for any help.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man oh Man I thought I could help on this one but mine start with #36 and go to 86. Sorry I tryed


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

did you try contacting the magazine co.? they usually have back issues.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

chevyll_1967 said:


> did you try contacting the magazine co.? they usually have back issues.


ditto.

How old is the issue? i.e. what date?

Larger local libraries often have subscriptions to magazines.

G


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

is this the one you are after?
http://http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/search?query=curio+cabinet


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been able to locate a few back issues on Ebay.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Nimitz, Try this site We have done a curio cabinet in issue #130. Here is alink where you can purchase this plan. Think this might be what your looking for.

http://plansnow.com/craftcurio.html


----------



## Nimitz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys-
Thanks for all the suggestions but I had already tried most of them before posting here ... woodsmith.com doesn't list back that far for some reason. This was from Vol 5, issue 26 (Vol 17 was 1995 ...), nothing on e-bay either and the curio cabinet plans from the link you all supplied is not the same cabinet. The library suggestion is a good one but I don't know if any of the local libraries are big enough - we'll see. thanks again.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I have all but 6 of the isuues. I'll look tonight and get back with you.


----------



## Nimitz (Nov 2, 2008)

Good news1 I was a ble to contact Woodsmith and although they no longer have the backissues they do have the articles on PDF so i was able to order a PDF file for $5 ...


----------

